# Confused....7.4 weeks pregnant - no fetal heart rate seen..yet



## daisybee1 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been so confused and not quite sure what is happening.  I have a regular 28 day period and have got pregnant on my 5th cycle of clomid. According to the ovulation sticks I ovulated around day 13-14.    I am now officially 8 weeks pregnant by my LMP.

I went along for my first scan at 6+4 and all they could see was the yolk sac but no embryo or heart rate.

My second scan 7 days later at 7+4, they saw a yolk and this time a tiny embryo measuring 1.4 mm but too small to see a heart rate at this stage.

I am going along for my 3rd scan this Friday but not quite sure what to be prepared for.  I have heard stories that women carried their pregnancies to full term and heard those who ended up in a miscarriage.  There is progress in the 7 days, but why is it so small, it almost feels like I am two to three weeks behind schedule, but how can that be when I have such regular cycles, and know when I ovulated?

So my question is....is this normal?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's possible that you ovulated twice in the month, and so you could have ovulated later as well as the time that you knew of. It's impossible to say what is happening at the moment, and I really wish I could tell you. I know it seems a lifetime away till the next scan,  but it will come round,

Let me know what happens, thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## daisybee1 (Jul 17, 2012)

The consultant did see two corpus luteum cysts on both ovaries which may well explain your theory of ovulating twice in the month but only one gestational sac and one embryo.  I thought it was overstimulation with clomid as I had a high progesterone count of 78. 

So the last little bit of nookie on day 17 for the whole month may well have worked for the 2nd ovulation. 

Fingers crossed for Friday!


----------

